# Stella and Chewy Raw Coated Kibble Thoughts?



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Fairly new to forum and hoping for a Golden Summer and wanted to ask for thoughts on this kibble. It comes in Puppy as well as adult for the increased Calcium for pups and seems like it may work for me as I’m not able to spend the time or finances on a completely raw alternative diet. It has between 432-450kcal/ cup, and st $75/22 pound bag which is approximately 70 cups something I can afford. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of this brand of food, can't be of any help to you. 

Basically I'm bumping up your post.


----------



## DaisyMom (Dec 3, 2014)

I had been using Stella and Chewy’s raw mixers with Fromm’s kibble for about a year. I switched to Stella and Chewy’s raw coated kibble when it became available a few months ago and haven’t had any issues. I think Fromm’s kibble is a good brand, but Daisy would sometimes pick at it and I’d have to mix something in for her to eat it right away. She loves Stella and Chewy’s and gets a lot more excited about mealtime.

Like you, the time and expense to convert fully to a raw diet is beyond my reach, but so far the raw-coated kibble is working out and I haven’t seen any noticeable changes in skin/coat or weight.


----------

